# help/ never claimed pre retirement pension



## jamieb (8 Apr 2010)

Hi I wonder can anyone of you helpful people throw some light on this predicatment.

My uncle was a self employed architect for many years but had worked as part of a large company for many years also.

When I say he was self employed he did small stuff from a converted shed in the back.  Himself and my aunt live by themselves and she never worked since getting married.  They never profited like some from the boom but just lived an ordinary lifestyle, my aunt looking after the grandchlldren to give the children a dig out.

Ok here is the problem.  My uncle was getting the odd extension drawings to do but this in itself has dried up.  He was 65 last December and entitled to pre retirement pension and was sent the forms.  He didnt fill them out as he wanted to continue working and felt he couldnt(I dont know whether he could or not) Himself and my aunt were not bringing in a single penny and though they had a very small amount of savings they continued to live off these while my uncle waited on work to come in which never happened.

He is a very proud man and to be honest has a health problems and is very bad with arthritis so how he even worked sometimes I dont know.

Anyway,  as no money has been coming in , no bills have been paid since Christmas and the shopping has been done on a credit card but now the family have found out and cannot believe it.

The family consists of 2 sons and one daughter - neither sons are working and the daughter works part time with an employed husband who is a civil servant and has taken a huge pay cut.

My uncle has submitted the pension form last week as the situation is hopeless and he is due is full pension in December.  What I wanted to know is can it be backdated since he was due this pre retirement pension which was last December when he turned 65.  He is a very honest man and just wanted to do the right thing.  Please help!


----------



## Welfarite (8 Apr 2010)

What exactly do you mean by 'pre-retirement pension'? Theer is no such Sw scheme.


----------



## fababby (8 Apr 2010)

Pre Retirement no longer exists.  But think you are talking about State Pension Transition which you can apply for at age 65 as long as you meet the qualifying criteria including PRSI conditions.  And retiring is one of the conditions, at 65.  Check the link below for details....  If your Uncle does apply and is successful, he can ask to have it back dated to date of entitlement as opposed to application.  No guarantees but he is entitled to apply and appeal if they say no....worth a try..


[broken link removed]

A


----------



## jamieb (9 Apr 2010)

Sorry Welfarite I did mean what fababby said the transition payment to state pension.  And thanks fababby for that.


----------

